# Indianapolis, anyone?



## jeffers (May 23, 2003)

Yeah... the new home of Gen Con... We're missing a couple of players in Indy, and you should mail me and get some details... 

The Basics: 
DnD, 3rd edition.

Steam age world of Caleon, Mix of Politics and Butt-Kicking.

What time? 

Saturdays, 5 pm.  My place... bring some soda. 



jephkay@yahoo.com


----------



## Gronkzilla (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm interested.

Email sent.


----------



## Uruk (Jul 29, 2003)

As far as I know Jeff hasn't gotten a game together yet.  If I can get enough interest I might start up a campaign of some sorts.  Probably on Sundays, if anyone is interested leave a message here.  I'm on the northeast side of Indy.


----------



## Gronkzilla (Jul 30, 2003)

I may be interested in getting something going.  Check your email for details.


----------



## dsolodow (Jul 30, 2003)

My fiance and I are on the northeast side are looking for a game to join. Feel free to email or PM me if you want more info.

Thanks!


----------



## Gronkzilla (Jul 31, 2003)

dsolodow - I sent you an email.

With this much potential interest, we should be able to get _something_ going, don't you think?


----------



## Uruk (Aug 6, 2003)

Did everybody get partnered up?  I'm playing every other Sunday would be interested in joining another game at a different time during the week.  I think Gronkzilla has nearly as many DVDs as me so I know we have something in common(other than D&D).


----------



## dsolodow (Aug 7, 2003)

So far as I know, we're just all in agreement that we're interested in a game. Plenty of players standing up, now we just need a DM.


----------



## Gronkzilla (Aug 7, 2003)

So far, I have just heard from dsolodow.  With him, his fiancee, me, and my buddy from Kokomo, that makes four players.  Enough for a game.

Now we just need a DM, and a place to play.  Uruk - would you feel like running a game?
I would gladly host, if everyone wanted to drive up to Tipton (about 20 minutes north of Carmel/Westfield).

I haven't heard anything from jeffers yet.

If time constraints is an issue, we could consider running a "once every other week" type of game.


----------



## Uruk (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm fine with DMing, but Tipton is a bit north for me.  I'm near 42nd and Keystone.  Fishers is probably a good half way point.

Jeff posted on another board that he's starting up a Hero game, so you probably won't hear from him.  He's in Greenwood which is about 30 minutes south of me.


----------



## Gronkzilla (Aug 7, 2003)

Okay, that's cool.  I didn't figure anyone would really want to drive up there, but I threw the idea out there just in case.

So, we now have a DM, and 4 players.  Perfect.
Now we just need a location.  As soon as that's solved, we can work out the details.


----------



## Uruk (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll offer up my place since I've got a dedicated floor for gaming, but I'm around 46th and 37 so probably a bit of a drive from someone north of Fishers.


----------



## dsolodow (Aug 7, 2003)

46th and 37 would work ok for us. Drive by there on the way to work all the time.  If we want a couple more players, I know a few we could russle up. Don't want too many but 1 or two more might be helpful, depending on what the DM is comfortable with.


----------



## Gronkzilla (Aug 7, 2003)

Most excellent.
I am willing to drive down, and my friend from Kokomo would carpool with me.

So then, now that it's somewhat more established, let's knock out some details.

1 - What day is good for everyone?
2 - How often would we meet?
3 - What version of what game will we play?
4 - When do we get started?


Here's my preferences:
1 - Saturday
2 - Weekly
3 - D&D 3.0 or 3.5
4 - As soon as the DM is ready


----------



## dsolodow (Aug 8, 2003)

Saturday or Sunday work equally well for us at this stage. 

Weekly would be fine. 

I would think DND 3rd or 3.5 would be best. I'm leaning toward 3.5, but then I'm a computer geek, so I always like the newest version. 

And we're open for whenever on a start date. 

On a side note, would we be interested in 1 or 2 more players as I think I know one or two people who'd love to get into a new game.


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 8, 2003)

*South Side Indy Gaming*

Looking for players who are willing to play on the South side of Indy or Beech Grove.


----------



## wolff96 (Aug 8, 2003)

Saturday or Sunday work well for me -- I'm Gronkzilla's friend from Kokomo -- and I don't care about 3.0 vs. 3.5  

I'll play either.

Let me know.


----------



## Uruk (Aug 8, 2003)

1 - What day is good for everyone?
Saturday, but I'm looking at possibly joining another group as well.  I should know by the end of this weekend.  If not Sat. then Sunday.

2 - How often would we meet?
weekly

3 - What version of what game will we play?
either

4 - When do we get started?
If I'm going to be DM, I'm thinking the 23rd if everyone gets me their characters asap.  The 16th would probably be ok, but I'm out of town all this coming week, so I know I'd probably get grief if I didn't spend some quality time with my wife.  Just make up some 1st level characters, create a background and then we'll tailor them somewhat once everyone's comes in.

gkhurst@[please no spam remove me]comcast.net


----------



## dsolodow (Aug 8, 2003)

Since no one seems to have a big preference for 3 vs 3.5, what say we go 3.5 since it was intended to fix what was broken in 3? Plus they did a lot of nice things with most of the classes.

The weekend of the 23rd would be best for us as we're going to a concert the 17th.  And we wouldn't want you to get into trouble for not spending time with the wife.  

Would this perhaps be a good time to take this into email so we can work out all the details? 

dsolodow@*nospammers*insightbb.com


----------



## Gronkzilla (Aug 8, 2003)

Very well.  D&D 3.5 is good.
Once a week on Saturdays, starting August 23rd.

I am now unsubscribing to this thread, and will continue further details discussion via email.

Mine:
gronk@post.com


----------



## Gamer_In_Indy (Jul 23, 2005)

*Still Playling?*

im looking for a possible daytime game in the downtown area. If your interrested e-mail me.


----------

